
Q/A: What Thread-safe Rails Means - nickb
http://blog.headius.com/2008/08/qa-what-thread-safe-rails-means.html
======
davidw
The big thing for me is the resource usage: Rails is wonderful, but I have a
lot of different apps running on my server, and they all consume a fair amount
of memory, which adds up. Anything that will slim Rails' footprint down some
will mean a lot of savings for a lot of people.

~~~
ntoshev
You can try Passenger and Enterprise Rails combination before multi-threaded
Rails.

It's interesting that in his announcement dhh actually downplayed the
importance of this contribution, saying it is just another item in the
enterprise-readiness checklist.

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that a lot of Ruby-related native code,
including db drivers, is written in a way that actually blocks the green
threads when the native code is waiting on I/O. Can anyone confirm or deny
this?

------
tialys
Oh good, I was wondering what this meant to me as a novice at Rails.

